# British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

“Please note that the Visa Section in Cairo and the application centres in Cairo, Alexandria, and Khartoum are open and operating normally. Kindly disregard any announcement that states otherwise. The Visa section was only closed during the week of unrest following the anniversary of the Egyptian Revolution”


----------

